# Laptop Schutz gesucht! Hardsuit? Hardcase? Koffer?



## KrassDreadHead (15. August 2011)

Guten Tag,
ich suche für meinen 15,6" Laptop (Maße 37,18x24,96x2,75) eine Schutztasche, möglichst klein.
Ich möchte etwas hartes, was den Laptop auch vor Druck schützt und nicht nur solch ein Neopren Sleeve.

Das erste was mir einfiel war ein Laptopkoffer, der ist mir aber auch fast noch zu groß.
Am besten wäre wirklich nur eine hart-wandige Tasche.
Gefunden habe ich bis jetzt nur die Crumpler Hard Suit. Diese ist mir aber wesentlich zu teuer (mind 50€) und außerdem zu klein, nur für 15,4" Laptops zu bekommen....

Meine Frage an das Forum ist nun, ob jemand eine andere Hardcase kennt/empfehlen kann?
Oder sogar anbieten kann?


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2011)

Also, viel preiswerter wird es sicher nicht, wenn das dann auch so stabil soll, dass es extrem starke Stöße abfängt, bei denen Neopren nicht mehr reicht...  soll das ganze denn dann noch in einen Rucksack oder so, oder willst Du das teil dann gleichzeitig auch als Tragetasche nutzen? Worum genau geht es Dir? Dass, wenn das Ding runterfällt, nicht mal ein Kratzer ans Notebook drankommt, oder willst Du lediglich verhindern, dass es nicht direkt Risse im Notebook gibt oder gar das Mainboard kaputtgeht oder so? in letzetrem: da müsste man schon Notebook wie eine Axt auf einen Tisch hauen oder so - nur vom runterfallen passiert so was nicht


----------



## KrassDreadHead (15. August 2011)

Der Laptop soll mit auf einen Australien-Trip -> Kommt also in den Rucksack wo der restliche Kram mit drin ist.

Aus diesem Grund wollte ich verhindern, dass zu viel Druck auf den Laptop ausgeübt werden kann. Hab Angst davor, dass der Bildschirm kaputt geht oder das sich evtl das Gehäuse verzieht etc.

Ums runterfallen geht es mir gar nicht, da pass ich schon auf  Allein die Situation im vollgepackten Rucksack. Das Neopren kann ja keinen Druck abhalten, sondern nur Stöße abfedern. Das ist mir relativ wurscht.


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2011)

Also, nur von Gepäck im Rucksack kann so ein Display nicht einfach brechen, außer vlt. Dein Rucksack liegt unter 5 Hartschalenkoffern im Transportraum eines Busses :  Für nen Display-Schaden müsstest Du schon bei göffnetem Laptop richtig feste draufhauen. Wenn Du im Rucksack einfach um die Neoprenhülle nochmal zB 1-2 TShirts "wickelst" (wäre vlt. auch wegen der Hitze nicht verkehrt), dann wird das völlig reichen. Da müsste dann schon ein Rugby-Spieler den Rucksack mit nem Football verwechseln und volle Kanne Gegentreten, damit der kaputtgehen kann   Was für ein laptop isses denn?


----------



## KrassDreadHead (15. August 2011)

Hmm okay, also meisnt du sowas lohnt gar nicht?
Es wird halt so ein großer Trekkingrucksack sein, der 1 Jahr durch die Gegend geschmissen wird  (übertrieben gesagt.)

Um zur Ursprungsfrage zu kommen:
Es gibt also auch keine Alternative zum echten Alu-Laptopkoffer und der teuren Crumple-Hardsuit ?

Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2011)

Das Problem is halt: je "besser" die Hülle, desto mehr Platz nimmt es auch weg. Und wenn ein notebook zwischen Dingen im Rucksack steckt, die eher "flach" aufs Notebook drücken, dann sind im Grunde genommen diese Dinge sogar gleichzeitig Schutz  Aber was ist es denn nun für ein Notebook? Je nach dem würde man nämlich sowieso das "Risiko" eingehen, dass vielleicht mit Pech ein Stück Gehäuse beeinträchtigt wird.

zB so was hier wäre natürlich schützender als nur eine neopren-Hülle: Belkin Notebooktasche Kurier 39,6 cm schokolade: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör aber im Grunde wäre ne Neoprenhülle und drumrum noch Kleidung als "Polster" genau so gut, und Du hast dann den Stauraum mit Kleidung genutzt anstatt mit einer "dicken" Hülle zu verschwenden.


ps: 15 Zoll is für ne Rucksacktour an sich eh schon recht groß


----------



## KrassDreadHead (15. August 2011)

Es handelt sich um einen HP 625 Laptop. Komischerweise gibt es plötzlich keine Daten mehr auf der HP Seite  Vor 2 Tagen war das noch der Fall....

Ja solch eine Tasche ist mir eig schon zu Platzraubend, wollte halt was flaches stabiles...
Ich denke Du hast recht bzw. solch eine teure Hardcase von Crumpler lohnt sich nicht, wenn man ein wenig aufs Laptop aufpasst.
N Neoprensleeve gegen das gröbste und Kratzer und der Rest steigt und fällt mit der Weise wie man den Laptop behandelt.


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2011)

Vor allem ist es bei einem 300€-Laptop ehrlich gesagt wirklich nicht nötig, den allzu penibel zu schützen.


----------

